# Evccon 2013



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm bummed about the early dates. Rumor was it was going to move to October and that would have been perfect for me. Moving to early August will mean I'm not going to make it. I work in the food processing industry and the fresh pack here in California is still in full swing during August. I'm not likely to be able to break free for a week. Looking forward to the information that comes from it though.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

On the 6th, they are using the Arena for an election. Not sure how this is going to complicate the setup for the show.

https://www.cityofcapegirardeau.org.../Facilities/2013-Arena-Schedule-of-Events.pdf


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are coming you'd better book in FAST. USA internal flights are booking up quick for the summer holidays so you might get to LA, but you will be driving the rest of the way!

Our travel arrangements are:
depart Thursday 1st Aug for San Francisco
San Francisco to St Lious on Monday 5th (via LA)
Drive to Cape Girardeau Tuesday 6th (morning)
Return to St. Louis and fly to LA on morning Monday 12th.
Depart LAX Monday night

We have 3 confirmed in our group so far. Any more takers better be in touch quick. [email protected]


----------

